# Mike Sixel Fighting in King of the Cage in Feature Match



## Submit Gear (Nov 2, 2006)

Mike is a 24 year old Wisconsin native who works as a military guard for the Oregon National Guard. He’s been training martial arts since the age of 4 in various disciplines (such as Judo, Tae Kwon Do, Pankration) and has competed in over 200 tournaments.










In 2005 after serving a 13-month tour in Iraq, he moved to Oregon to pursue a career in Mixed Martial Arts and joined the world-famous “Team Quest” headed by UFC veterans Randy Couture and Matt Lindland. Within a year, Mike was competing in his first professional MMA event.

Holding a current MMA record of 2-1, Mike will be stepping into the cage on July 21st making his debut the “King of the Cage – Battle at the Bowl” being held in his hometown of Wisconsin.


----------

